# Ivory piano key info??



## RonSchmitt (May 10, 2011)

OK,
 How can I check/test piano keys to see if they are ivory? 
When did they stop making them out of ivory?
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## vallealbert (May 10, 2011)

Real Ivory shows growth rings (like wood)...if it appears solid white-cream color, will probably not be real ivory.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 10, 2011)

If it is not a "pre 1930's" Steinway or Baldwin, It's ain't real ivory. Steinway still makes a very, very few pianos with "real" ivory laminated keys, but those are made from non-endangered ivory (wart hog, et, al), and still laminated.

Very few pianos were ever made completely with elephant ivory (to my knowledge, VERY FEW grand pianos, Even fewer "special edition" baby grands and NO uprights) were EVER made with elephant Ivory. These special "baby grands" have a certificate hidden under the stringboard and are worth massive money, EVEN for a non-functioning piano.

Here's a tip!!!! IF it is a paino that they want you to "haul off", look at any broken keys. If it is real, elephant ivory, about 1/32 to 1/16 under the key will be another material. if it is laminated, there is a good chance that the top of the key it is real elephant ivory.

To this day, Steinway and Sons still makes (1 or 2, per year) pianos with full ivory keys. Those keys are made from wart hog tusks and they are certified and CRAZY expensive.

If someone is "giving you a piano to haul it off", IT AINT IVORY. 

There are guys called "pickers" that travel the world looking for these 50-500 "rare" ivory pianos. So far, these "legendary" all ivory pianos are still unicorns.

Great Grandson of a piano maker (luthier) talking, here.


----------



## ren-lathe (May 10, 2011)

Importation of Elephant Ivory was banned in 1989. even before the ban many piano keys were only wood veneered with ivory about 1\32 thick rather than solid.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 10, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> Real Ivory shows growth rings (like wood)...if it appears solid white-cream color, will probably not be real ivory.


 
Not a valid "test". Banded ivory will pass the test, real ivory, may or may not have "growth rings".


----------



## desertrat (May 10, 2011)

Touch a red hot pin to the surface of the key, if it's real ivory it will really stink (just like antler or bone) if it's plastic or man made ivory you will smell the resin (burning plastic)

John H


----------



## bad (May 10, 2011)

A lot of piano manufacturers also used cow bone on the keys. It looks very similar to elephant ivory but has no grain and is much whiter. I have a bag of elephant ivory that was salvaged from piano keys. It was given to me by a good friend who was a piano repairman in a former life. He also spent some time educating me about elephant ivory.  If you soak real ivory in bleach it will temporarily soften and become malleable. You can then work it and mold it to a certain extent before it dries and hardens.

I also have a small chunk of mamoth ivory. I have no idea how to cut or work it without destroying it. But, when you stop and think about it, it's been around for about 10,000 years. I can wait a little longer until I figure out how to use it.


----------

